
RIP Bookmarklet (1995–2014) - zaf
https://medium.com/making-instapaper/bookmarklets-are-dead-d470d4bbb626
======
severine
Anyone interested in this can take a look at the Bookmarklets context menu
WebExtension: [https://github.com/mems/bookmarklets-context-
menu](https://github.com/mems/bookmarklets-context-menu)

